# Today the Boys are 1!!!



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Today the boys are one.








They have grown so much since the day they came home.

The first day the boys were home.









And today...



























Of course this is how they choose to spend their time together, picking on each other.


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

gorgeous!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They're beautiful boys! So cute, they look like little stuffed animals in that first picture.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

WOW... that puppy picture melts my heart...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG the first pic melts my heart!!!

They are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you.








We are so proud of them. They have come a long way since that baby picture.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww happy birthday to them!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Beautiful dogs. Ok, I have to ask my question for future reference. What were these considered when puppies? Sables? Because now they have red in them. 

I love black and red long coats but these are exceptional as well. What did the parents look like?

I may never go back to stock coats again. I have never seen a long coat I didn't like. lol.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Gorgeous!



> Originally Posted By: DHauBeautiful dogs. Ok, I have to ask my question for future reference. What were these considered when puppies? Sables? Because now they have red in them.


They are sables. Some sables, like these beauties, are patterned in saddle or blanket fashion similar to black/tan dogs. Some are unpatterened. Sables can also carry any color of tan pigment, from cream/silver to red, just like black/tan dogs.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes they were and are considered sables.

This is their Dad.









And this is their Mom.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

such gorgeous dogs!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Fantastic! Love the long coats!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Danielle, Happy B Day to The Boys!!!!!!!







They look absolutely fantastic. You and DH are doing an awesome job with them!!







Okay, and they are HUNKLY, too!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

To the 2 GORGEOUS boys !!!

They are both so pretty & happy b-day to them. Our babies grow up too fast !


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I thank you all for letting me show them off since we brought them home. 10 months goes by so fast!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Love those two, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Awww, Happy First Birthday to two beautiful pups!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They are beautiful. Yep, the time sure does fly. I love the picture with the teeth.


----------

